# who here has guns



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

list guns and even better show pics.

im 14 and i have these guns:
#1- model 91/59 mosin nagant. 7.62 by 54R 5rd bolt action--$110
#2- savage model 64 semi auto .22, 10rds  $150
#3- AK WASR-10 semi auto, 30rd, assult rifle. basically a legal ak-47-$285


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

my dads best friend has an "illegal" ak47 and i shot it at my cabin in the mountains.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, you can buy kits to make these automatic bor like $5 but i dont want to cause i have nowhere to shoot it at except for the shooting range and they dont let u have automatics. but either way, they are kick ass guns.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

1-ak47 like elnino but has the pistol grip instead of the buttstock of the gun its black illegal but only if it has the banana clip
1-9mm (m9)
1-357 mag
1-crossbow

looking to buy a beretta shotgun with the magazine capacity of 5 rounds plus the one in the chamber

here are some pics of what i mean
the M9,ak47 and a pic of a M60E3<----military weapon impossible to be purchased by a civillian


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice, im not too sure on what you mean about your AK, does it have a pistol stock and black stock. maybe a pic if possible


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

a pic of what my AK47 looks like


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the illegal M60E3


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

and here is one i want to get


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

actuallt those last two pics are extremely illegal i wouldn't even consider even owning one


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

heres MY a375 H&H that I am going to use in africa someday


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

here's my 300 mag that I use for hunting around here. I will get some of my ak's and sks up later


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

beretta 96 40 s&w


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

nasty typhoon said:


> actuallt those last two pics are extremely illegal i wouldn't even consider even owning one


 there is nothing illegal about an uzi, there are thousands of semi auto uzis in the US. the only way that weapon is illegal is if it is a full auto, then if you have it registered and you have a class 3 license then it is legal, you might read up a little on weapons before trying to post about them.







I have an Ar-15, and an m-14 both legal, btw show up at any firing range with an unlicensed full auto and watch the owner ban you from his property, he could lose his licence for you being there, also federal firearms violation (federal) for converting semi into full auto.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice guns, keep em coming.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i know it is illegal to convert, but who wouldnt if you have a lot of land and a lot of ammo, by the way about half of the people here are from cali and have piranhas even thought it is less of a criminal offence and i feel sorry for the people in cali cause they cant have any guns classified as an assult rifle cause of the n. hollywood shooting.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

armac said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > actuallt those last two pics are extremely illegal i wouldn't even consider even owning one
> ...


well of course they aren't illegal where you live,you live in TEXAS or U.S.A you guys need them to protect yourselves from iraq unlike canada who doesn't fight with every country its too bad you have a ******* for a president George bush is a trailer park junky :rasp: its illegal in canada if they were legal im sure i would have bought one


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

bush is gay, i dont like him. no need to go to war with iraq.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

but rember this topic is about your guns and pics of them so lets try to stay on it.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Guns What Guns


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Sweet gun BUBBA!

Show me your AR 15!!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> Guns What Guns


 sh*t that is nice, what is it??


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Will be picking up one of these this summer.










edit: its a 40 S&W


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

and you wounder why your country is so fucked up


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont wonder
there is a price to pay for freedom

we are the most powerfull country in the world


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I got a .22 Ruger and a Bugalarin ak47 ...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yup, aks kick ass.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

jackburton said:


> and you wounder why your country is so fucked up


 jackburton, this was a thread so people can show their guns. Keep your little comments to yourself. You british asshole.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

jackburton said:


> and you wounder why your country is so fucked up


 not the best comment to make on a board that is mostly americans.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, it is for showing guns, not making stupid remarks like that so if you dont have anything to say about how cool guns are or post pics of a gun, then dont say ne thing

cockmaster :laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a mossberg .22 plinkster and a Remington express 12 gauge....couple of daisy BB guns....and a 12 gauge Benelli.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

oh yeah, i used to have a ruger .22, but sold it as i didnt use it too often, but i plan to shop for a Glock when i have some $$$


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you can get cheap guns at www.aimsurplus.com that is where i got my ak, but it was not particuallarly cheap, but cheap for it being new.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

GO f*ck YOURSELVES 
IF MY REMARKS WERE STUPID YOURS WERE JUST f*cking GAY 
SO BOLLOXS TO YA


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im not the brightest, But whats Bolloxs?
It sounds funny.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ok, jackburton, we get your point. this is a post for showing pics of your guns so if you have none, then dont make stupid remarks that piss people off and take the post off subject. now back to guns, any one......


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I got this wonderful little message from Jackburton just minutes ago. THought everyone would like to see what this guy really has to say......

jackburton 
PAUL, Apr 24 2004, 12:25 PM

Group: Members
Posts: 801
Joined: 25-November 03

SHUT YOUR f*cking TRAP YOU PRICK YOU DONT NO sh*t
AND IF I HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ILL f*cking SAY IT
SO GO FUCKYOURSELF AND GO SHOOT YOUR SELF TO WHILE YOUR AT IT YANKIE f****t

--------------------
55gallon 6 jevrnile reds .


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

who wants to report this, he is a bad boy. lets all report him

and jackburton, dont sidetrack this post so just shhh


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

here you go Jackburton







, knock yourself out


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

illnino said:


> but rember this topic is about your guns and pics of them so lets try to stay on it.


 btw nice mini 14 or 30 and butler creek folding stock :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone have any personal insight about Desert Eagle. I am still pondering the possibility of going with a baby desert eagle .40.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i got 2 bonelli 'sp?' they are shotguns not handguns. i got a 12 gauge and a 20 gauge. i woud like to get a hand gun and some rifles sometime soon though.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Paul said:


> anyone have any personal insight about Desert Eagle. I am still pondering the possibility of going with a baby desert eagle .40.


 The only reason to ever buy a Desert Eagle is if you want a a 50AE, then think why would I even want that, buy a glock 27 if you want the best concealable 40 caliber in the world, then buy the thumb rest for all your mags so they fit your hands :nod:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah sorry for starting it up..i was mainly just bad naming bush


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn another good thread shot down...burton please refrain from commenting if you have nothing better to add..grow up...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

im gonna open this back up for effective discussion now that a warning has been levied on jackburton for his obvious disrespect for our members.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Here is my Winchester M-70 Stealth sniper rifle system (.308)

Groups .25" MOA, and makes holes in 25c (quater) at 200 yards first shot (cold barrel)


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

after math...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that is a nice gun you've got there. how much did that cost you.







i can do that with my .22, but that is the only one i can do at 50yds, cause i dont have a schpe on my mosin or my ak. i want one for my ak and might get one soon!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i need to get gun









but i bet you my daisy bb gun can out shot your ak


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> i need to get gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























































































yeah, i have to get me one of those daisy guns, $20 at wallmart. goes 350fps and shoots a 10grain bullet. damn that is one powerful mother. a lot lot better than the ak and a lot more powerfull. i wonder why all the terrorist have ak-47s, maybe cause they are accurate, can go a long long time with never needing to be cleaned, cheap, easy to clean and care for, just the best damn gun out there. it has been and it will be.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have an AK47 SAR1 and a Glock model 21 its 45acp


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice guns everybody, keep em coming. and the funny thing is thta like half of u have aks, i thought id be teh only one out there.


----------



## kevindel (Jan 11, 2004)

I got a BMG 50 Cal that beats you all hehehehe and a heavily modified Bushmaster AR-15


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

jackburton said:


> and you wounder why your country is so fucked up


nm ....


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Here's a shot of my personal sks with a 55 round mag in it


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

here's the same gun with a 75 round drum in it. I won't put anymore pics up of my guns I have over 150


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Right now all I have is a savage model 93GL (it's a .22). Gives awesome groups at 50 yards, but they start to open up at 100yards. I will be getting a .308 over the summer some time. Gotta save some funds.

Joe


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

kevindel said:


> I got a BMG 50 Cal that beats you all hehehehe and a heavily modified Bushmaster AR-15


 those bullets are f***ing expensive for the 50 cal. besides not trying to diss your guns, aks are more practicle for versatility, durability, and dirt cheap and kick ass. but 50 cals kick ass.

person with the sks, that looks kick ass all pimped up like that. i was going to get a used sks and pimp it up like that, but i just thought what the hell, the ak will cost the same as a pimped up sks and aks kick ass.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Glock 21 .45










Sig Arms 229 .40










Beretta 92FS 9mm










Beretta 92FS 470th Anniversary 102 of 470


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that above is a nice handgun, how much did that one cost you.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

that berrata 92fs annerversary is super nice, i love it


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

illnino said:


> that above is a nice handgun, how much did that one cost you.


 I paid $2000 they only made 470 total. 235 for the US and the other 235 to Italy. It also came with a walnut box


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's cool that you have such a limited edition gun. $2000 is kinda pricey for a pistol, but it is a beautiful piece of work. How does it shoot, or do you just keep it for sentiment?

Joe


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Never been shot. From what I've read on people actually shooting that gun is that it will go down in value by $500. Its like a painting, nice to look at.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

I have a few









here's two pics - thats all I have uploaded right now









Tek 90 sportster









Python











> that berrata 92fs annerversary is super nice, i love it


 agreed,that is nice


----------

